# Won Ton Ravioli



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a great recipe for (pumpkin and spinach) won ton ravioli, and I've been thinking a lot about what else you could stuff them with.

I've done one thing where you put a slice of banana followed by some brown sugar, and then fry them up in butter...mmmmmmmmmm

but any other suggestions?
thx!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2007)

You can use won ton wrappers to make any kind of ravioli.  They tend to be thinner/lighter than regular rav dough.  Any of the trafitional Italian fillings or others such as duck confit, mushrooms...

You could also make dessert ravs using mxtures that include nutella, nuts peanut butter, fruits and jams...


----------



## QSis (Oct 16, 2007)

Mushroom duxelles make a great wonton ravioli.

Lee


----------



## Katie H (Oct 16, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> You can use won ton wrappers to make any kind of ravioli.  They tend to be thinner/lighter than regular rav dough.  Any of the trafitional Italian fillings or others such as duck confit, mushrooms...
> 
> You could also make dessert ravs using mxtures that include nutella, nuts peanut butter, fruits and jams...



I second what Andy says.  Won tons are great as  ravioli wrappers for any dish, savory or sweet.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> You can use won ton wrappers to make any kind of ravioli.  They tend to be thinner/lighter than regular rav dough.  Any of the trafitional Italian fillings or others such as duck confit, mushrooms...
> 
> You could also make dessert ravs using mxtures that include nutella, nuts peanut butter, fruits and jams...


thanks for the tips!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 16, 2007)

p.s. mushroom rav. sound fabulous!


----------



## *amy* (Oct 17, 2007)

I posted a recipe under Pasta for crab and cream cheese won tons & cheese filled ravioli with fresh tomato sauce; anothe was for fake-out Pierogies.

I would post the links, but they seem to be going back to the main forum page. Try a search here, & would like to know if you give them a try.  

Squash and potatoes:

Butternut squash & potato tortelli

Not a ravioli, but I'm playing around w an appy idea for a whole shrimp wrapped in a won ton skin and fried.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone else have a problem with the ravioli opening up during the cooking?


----------



## letscook (Oct 17, 2007)

mushrooms,goat cheese, and spinach
or
spinach and feta cheese

Usally if they open up on me it is because I didn't make sure they were sealed well enough or they are cooking to long


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2007)

To keep ravs from opening up, do two things:

1. make sure there is no air trapped in with the filling.  This will expand when heated and blow out the rav.  Press the top layer of dough onto the filling starting in the middle and work toward the edges.

2.  Brush egg or water onto the sealing edges before sealing, it acts as a glue.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 17, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> To keep ravs from opening up, do two things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rom (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a stupid question about the stuffing of a wonton rav
Seeing as they are thin they don't take that long to cook right?
So what if i want to put a bit of lamb mince inside, do I need to cook the mixture then put it in the wontons so the wontons don't overcook, or will it cook ok with raw filling?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, cook the meat first.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 19, 2007)

The ones in asian restaurants ge filled with raw meat and cooked later. I do the sam thing at home.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2007)

Things like siu mai are filled raw and steamed to cook the filling and the wrapper.


----------



## Rom (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok thanks


----------



## *amy* (Dec 19, 2007)

Rom, I don't precook the filling. You are using only about 1 tsp - 1 tbl filling. Steam, boil, bake, fry - the inside will be cooked. Why do double the work.

Here's one w pumpkin & amaretti filling:

Pumpkin-Filled Ravioli


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Rom, I don't precook the filling. You are using only about 1 tsp - 1 tbl filling. Steam, boil, bake, fry - the inside will be cooked. Why do double the work.
> 
> Here's one w pumpkin & amaretti filling:
> 
> Pumpkin-Filled Ravioli


 

Sauteing the filling before filling the rav will give you a different taste from steaming the filling in the rav.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 19, 2007)

You are frying them. That's my story & I'm sticking to it.  Won ton wrappers are thin & cook very quickly. The texture of the won ton differs depending on if you fry boil, steam or bake.


----------



## Rom (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL how about i try all ways


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2008)

At a recent wedding I catered I was asked by the bride to make a new appetizer for her (and name it after her but that is another story).  I ended up doing something really simple but was the hit by far.  I put small amounts of brie and whole cranberry sauce in wonton wrappers and then twisted the ends and deep frid them.  I even was able to do them ahead, drain them and then just warm in the oven at the venue.  It's not a wonton ravioli, but I am sure you could adapt it!


----------



## ~emz~ (May 4, 2009)

Would the won ton wrappers be too fragile to freeze? I had some extra wrappers from a recipe and wanted to make up another batch of the filling to stuff them with, freeze them and then take them out whenever I wanted. Would that be possible?


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2009)

~emz~ said:


> Would the won ton wrappers be too fragile to freeze? I had some extra wrappers from a recipe and wanted to make up another batch of the filling to stuff them with, freeze them and then take them out whenever I wanted. Would that be possible?



Yes.  I do it all the time.  If you go to the trouble of making a filling and sitting down to make a ravioli or something similar, you might as well spend a little extra time and make enough for more than one meal. 

I spread out the ravs on a cookie sheet and freeze them solid then move them to airtight containers.  They do not have to be defrosted before dropping them into boiling water.


----------



## chilichip (May 5, 2009)

Hi, I freeze my won tons  and  have no problems .


----------

